# What's this all about?



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Got this from the BPPA Website... :?: :?:

Bush Axing Overtime! 
The Bush administration, through the Department of Labor has proposed new rules governing those who are covered by the Fair Labor Standards Act. We cannot stress enough, that is these rules are adopted, as published, more than 200,000 law enforcement officers across the country will lose their right to earn overtime, INCLUDING COMP TIME. These rules could be implemented as soon as September of this year. The above, would push overtime protections back 70 years.

Prior to the proposed rules, there was a period where DOL solicited comments re: FLSA. The only law enforcement voice who presented testimony to the Department of Labor was IUPA. There is no "working behind the scenes." This move by DOL could literally cost our members all overtime, other than that spelled out in collective bargaining agreements.

From now until June 30th, the U.S. Department of Labor is accepting public comments on the proposal to take away overtime pay, reduce overtime protections and cut the take-home pay of millions of America's workers. You can easily submit your letter of opposition right now by clicking on the link below. A copy also will be sent to President Bush.

http://www.unionvoice.org/campaign/overtime4dol/wb3ixezljx6k

Overtime pay makes up about one-fourth of the average weekly earning of workers who receive it. That is an average pay cut of $161 a week and can add up to thousands of dollars a year. Can you imagine the government cutting the pay of a firefighter by thousands of dollars per year? How much would you lose?

Please act today.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

They have nothing better to do then to think things up like this. Another federal LE officer here (VA Police), that would take a big chunk of money also.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

This topic is being discussed on NPR today at 7pm. WE should all probably listen to it and see what this shit is all about. :?:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

No offense Cordasco but I would rather drop a bag of rocks on my foot than listen to NPR. As far as all this OT thing goes I wouldn't be surprised if the Bush administration tries something after the '04 election once he's a lame duck, but right now it would cost him way too many votes and make him too venerable to the whole class warfare rhetoric the democrats like to spew. Plus as I have stated here before keep an open an objective mind when it comes to publications from our respective unions they are partisan and definitely have a ideological left-wing agenda.


----------

